# Reissues of 60's pop music on CD



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

So as one who grew up in the 60's and 70's and at almost 65, I'm looking at buying reissues of pop music from that time on CD that I issed growing up as a kid

What are your thoughts on the quality of reissues of that time.

I recentlty bought a Rhino reissue of 'The Monkees' first album which I had on lp and stunning stereo reissue

Looking at Moody Blues issues, etc

Oh and places to buy other than Amazon only as a last resort


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't collect pop music, but my wife does. She bought that Time-Life series of hits from that era. There were several different series. But then, to get more focused cds on particular groups, Half Priced Books proved to be a valuable resource as was the public library which sold off it's entire cd collection. The real bargain was an estate sale I went to where we picked up several dozen disks for next to nothing. Everything from Elvis to Alabama. And then in the Phoenix area we have a used music outlet, Zia Records, which helped her fill in some gaps.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The original Moody Blues CDs from the 80s on the Deram label sound good. If you search at Discogs they have all the different releases by year and catalog number. eBay is also good for used CDs. Just make sure you type in the the year of issue in your search. 

Other good 60s CDs I bought are the Kinks deluxe editions. And Rolling Stones 2002 ABKO editions.

If you'd rather buy new CDs you can also go to sites like Deep Discount, and Importcds. But a lot of the newer CD remasters are bright and or compressed so it's worth doing a little research if you're picky about sound. The best place to learn about this is the Steve Hoffman forum. Just type in the band or album you're looking for and look through the threads.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I have to admit, sheepishly, that I've spent an inordinate amount of my "pandemic time" re-creating the albums of my ill-spent youth. Here's the thing though -- not all of it still resonates with me. I've been using YouTube videos, downloading the audio, and making albums that contain only the tracks I think I'll ever listen to again.

I've done a couple hundred of them 



starthrower said:


> The best place to learn about this is the Steve Hoffman forum.


Respectfully disagree. The amount of misinformation on that forum is staggering.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

NoCoPilot said:


> I have to admit, sheepishly, that I've spent an inordinate amount of my "pandemic time" re-creating the albums of my ill-spent youth. Here's the thing though -- not all of it still resonates with me. I've been using YouTube videos, downloading the audio, and making albums that contain only the tracks I think I'll ever listen to again.
> 
> I've done a couple hundred of them
> 
> ...


After a while you get to know which people know what they're talking about and which ones don't. But in the end it comes down to personal taste as far as what sounds good. YouTube is not always reliable as far as the sound and much of the time the uploader hasn't identified which source they are using. But I guess it's fine for simply listening to songs.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

They did a great job with the 2009 Beatles remasters. Whether they are in your wheelhouse or not, I do not know.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

bharbeke said:


> They did a great job with the 2009 Beatles remasters. Whether they are in your wheelhouse or not, I do not know.


I guess they're not. I bought, in the past, several albums of studio outtakes of various famous albums and after hearing them once, you know, meh? No need to ever hear them again. The Stooges did a big box set of the "Fun House" sessions with like 150 takes of each song (because, um, *they were no Beatles*). It was PAINFUL to listen to.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

In mono! The only way to hear most of these tracks. Listen to Diana Ross’s voice. (Arguably, by about 1969 the stereo versions sounded pretty good.)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Pmartel63 said:


> So as one who grew up in the 60's and 70's and at almost 65, I'm looking at buying reissues of pop music from that time on CD that I issed growing up as a kid
> 
> What are your thoughts on the quality of reissues of that time.
> 
> ...



I don't know if it's a no go but JPC from Germany has loads of that stuff. Bargain prices.


https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/poprock/home?lang=en



you can switch to English on the site . Good Luck


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Pmartel63 said:


> So as one who grew up in the 60's and 70's and at almost 65, I'm looking at buying reissues of pop music from that time on CD that I missed growing up as a kid


It doesn't get anymore "60s pop" than the exquisite The Free Design (currently heard on a Zillow commercial):

[video]


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

The same technology has been used on 1960s recycled pop as on classical ... super audio, SHM-CD, etc. I bought Cream's *Wheels Of Fire* on a Japanese super audio disk. The concert tracks aren't that great an improvement but the studio songs sounded better than ever.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

larold said:


> The same technology has been used on 1960s recycled pop as on classical ... super audio, SHM-CD, etc. I bought Cream's *Wheels Of Fire* on a Japanese super audio disk. The concert tracks aren't that great an improvement but the studio songs sounded better than ever.
> View attachment 174002


I have SHM-SACD albums by The Stones and The Who. Audiophile labels (the Japanese, MFSL, Analogue Productions, etc.) have been releasing their own masters of classic rock/pop music for some time. My collection is not large, but it includes music by Dylan, The Band, Joni Mitchell, The Grateful Dead, The Beach Boys, CS&N, James Taylor, CCR . . . Most of them are sonically distinguishable from standard commercial releases (better is in the mind of the beholder). Standouts for me are The Rolling Stones 70's albums (as compared with the most recent masterings), and (not pop/rock) Frank Sinatra.


----------

